# Hurricane Ike in Houston



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

anybody has pictures of houston buildings in downtown during ike or after 
i waant to see the window damage on the skyscrapers


----------



## kamloon (Aug 8, 2004)

brickellresidence said:


> anybody has pictures of houston buildings in downtown during ike or after
> i waant to see the window damage on the skyscrapers


http://www.yahoo.com/s/952997


----------



## kamloon (Aug 8, 2004)




----------



## centralcali19 (Jan 6, 2007)

^^ seems like the Chase Tower has extensive window damage..hno: wonder how much infrastructure/building damage there will be?


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

wow that look more than a category 3


----------



## Dimension (Aug 18, 2007)

^^In downtown, some buildings had pea gravel on their roofs and they were made into projectiles and thats why you see so much window damage.


----------



## Ekumenopolis (Feb 2, 2005)

Scary pics... hope not much people got hurt (or more)!


----------



## bayviews (Mar 3, 2006)

Sad to see another city get bashed by yet another major hurricane. Hopefully casualties & damages will be relatively minimal. 

Best wishes for a speedy recovery to the residents of Houston, Galveston & the Texas Gulf Coast!


----------



## FM 2258 (Jan 24, 2004)

Dimension said:


> ^^In downtown, some buildings had pea gravel on their roofs and they were made into projectiles and thats why you see so much window damage.


Why do some buildings have pea gravel on their roofs? I could never find the answer to searching online or asking people.


----------



## Saigoneseguy (Mar 6, 2005)

^^ Must be the same reason why people has pea gravels in their garden or in front of their garages.


----------



## olaf (Nov 11, 2007)

I think that houses in those areas should be made of another type of material: concrete, bricks, etc. These are sturdier. Wood houses look so weak!


----------



## karim aboussir (Dec 4, 2006)

some brick home were destroyed even concrete that is some strong winds


----------



## Sean in New Orleans (Apr 7, 2005)

Best to those in Texas...I know Galveston got it really bad. We had flooding outside of levees all the way over and beyond New Orleans with Ike. Here are some pics of flooding in the City of New Orleans...these are from Venetian Isles, which is outside of the federal levee protection. Floor 1 of these homes are mainly utilized for storage, garage use, entertainment areas, etc.





































West End, New Orleans--Near New Orleans Yacht Club:










_photos courtesy of www.wwltv.com_


----------



## FM 2258 (Jan 24, 2004)

SaiGoNeseKiD said:


> ^^ Must be the same reason why people has pea gravels in their garden or in front of their garages.


So it's just for looks? A person can't really see it unless they're in a higher building. I still have no idea why builders would put pebbles on top of buildings.hno:


----------



## Taylorhoge (Feb 5, 2006)

I thought the pebbles were their because you can dig your feet into them so you dont have a chance of falling off the building but I guess I was wrong on that one


----------



## Dimension (Aug 18, 2007)

It has something to do with cooling off the roof.


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

Florida got lucky this year. Earthquakes, volcanoes, tornadoes, hurricanes, floods, blizzards, ice storms and hurricanes are just some of the charms of living in the ole' US.


----------



## FM 2258 (Jan 24, 2004)

Dimension said:


> It has something to do with cooling off the roof.


The pebbles absorb the heat instead of the building? 

I didn't want to throw this thread off topic but it's been a burning question I could never find the answer too. I should have started a new thread about it.


----------



## mhays (Sep 12, 2002)

Gravel is ballast. Its weight keeps the roof system in place during winds...assuming they're not hurricane force. 

Gravel is also protection from hail, which can otherwise cause breakage that can result in leaks. 

This goes into some of the issues related to ballasted roofs and window damage: http://www.rsimag.com/rsi/Evaluatin...systems/ArticleStandard/Article/detail/376524.


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

We have terrible weather in the U.S.


----------



## FM 2258 (Jan 24, 2004)

mhays said:


> Gravel is ballast. Its weight keeps the roof system in place during winds...assuming they're not hurricane force.
> 
> Gravel is also protection from hail, which can otherwise cause breakage that can result in leaks.
> 
> This goes into some of the issues related to ballasted roofs and window damage: http://www.rsimag.com/rsi/Evaluatin...systems/ArticleStandard/Article/detail/376524.


Cool, thanks. 

I've been to Houston so many times and I wonder what it will be like next time I see it.


----------



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)

death toll is up to 48 now

6 just found in houston 

a lot have died outside of texas though as the storm continued to move


----------



## Jardoga (Feb 9, 2008)

im so glad that where i live we dont get hurricanes or earthquakes or sevre tornadoes.


----------



## El Cholo (Jul 19, 2008)

Jardoga said:


> im so glad that where i live we dont get hurricanes or earthquakes or sevre tornadoes.


But there are advantages, like getting an unexpected week off from work!!! :banana:


----------



## Bori427 (Jan 6, 2007)

^^Wow,really mature...

This happens because the US(and even more certain states like for example TX) aren't used to these things.


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

Audiomuse said:


> We have terrible weather in the U.S.


:yes:southern usa is too hot, northern usa is too cold.
only california have a nice climate.


----------



## TexasBoi (Jan 7, 2004)

l'eau said:


> :yes:southern usa is too hot, northern usa is too cold.
> only california have a nice climate.


Not really. You have to live with the threat of earthquakes, mudslides, and wildfires.


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

Yeah, that's our big problem, specially wildfires. ^^

another amazing pic.


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

TexasBoi said:


> Not really. You have to live with the threat of earthquakes, mudslides, and wildfires.


maybe florida and texas.but florida have too much humiduke:
texas and california is the best ones.


----------



## ajknee (Nov 2, 2006)

I don't know how it could've been category 3 in Houston. This is the damage in Cincinnati...1100 miles from the coast!!!




























1.2 million people without power in the greater Cincinnati area (they finally got it back today, 8 days after the storm)


----------



## TexasBoi (Jan 7, 2004)

ajknee said:


> I don't know how it could've been category 3 in Houston. This is the damage in Cincinnati...1100 miles from the coast!!!
> 
> )


What could easily happen is that they could change the strength of the storm years down the road like they did Andrew. When Andrew hit, it was a cat 4. But a few years later, they changed it to a cat 5 when it hit Homestead, Florida. I know a poster on HAIF (A Houston forum similar to this) said that he thinks the storm was intensifying (sp) jussst before it hit Galveston.


----------



## sharon333 (Aug 26, 2008)

Those are some amazing pictures.


----------

